# $10+BevMo=?



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

so i found 10 bucks at the parking lot at work today and im stocked up in my humi for now...its time to take a trip to bevmo...i wanna venture out to wine country...the thing is i have very very limted exp. in wines, ive had some white zefindal and pinot grigio before (i thought they were pretty good)...any suggestions from the jungle commity?


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

I once took the better part of a day to research every single varietal on the BevMo site, and contrast all gold-medal, double-gold-medal, or 90+ ranking wines on at LEAST two critic sites, with a price-point of $10 or under at BevMo. 

Any wine you pick off this list has a very good chance of being excellent for the price: (warning, long post coming

Hope this helps some. I really like the "Concha y Toro Cabernet Diablo '05".
Most vintages you have a +-1 year wiggle room with quality of indicated year. 
-----
2-critic 90+ and/or gold/double-gold medal winners + ~$10 varietals list: 
-----
Alice White Shiraz '05 
Avila Merlot '03 
Avila Syrah 
Ballatore Gran Spumante 
Ballatore Rosso Spumante 
Bargetto Pinot Grigio '05
Baron Herzog Chenin Blanc '03 
Beringer Cabernet Founders' '04 
Beringer Chenin Blanc '05 
Beringer Pinot Grigio Founders' Est '04 
Beringer White Zinfandel '05
Black Swan Shiraz (187 ml) 
Blackstone Cabernet '04 
Blackstone Chardonnay '05 
Blackstone Merlot California '04 
Bogle Sauvignon Blanc '05 
Brancott Chardonnay '04
Canyon Road Shiraz '02
Canyon Road Sauvignon Blanc '05
Castle Rock Syrah '03
Chandon Sparkling Wine Brut Classic 
Clos du Bois Sauvignon Blanc '05 
Columbia Crest Chardonnay Gr Estates '03 
Columbia Crest Shiraz Grand Estates '02 
Concannon Chardonnay '04 
Concha y Toro Cabernet Diablo '05
Dancing Bull Zinfandel '04 
Deakin Estate Chardonnay '04 
Deakin Estate Sauvignon Blanc '04 
Delicato Chardonnay '05 
Delicato Shiraz '05 (187's) 
Dom Ste Michelle Sparkling Brut 
Dry Creek Chenin Blanc '05
Duck Pond Cabernet '02
Edna Valley Vineyard Syrah '03
Fetzer Chardonnay Valley Oaks '05 
Fetzer Zinfandel Valley Oaks '04 
Freixenet Carta Nevada Brut 
Freixenet Spumante
Fusee Syrah '03
Gallo of Sonoma Cabernet '03
Gallo of Sonoma Syrah '03
Geyser Peak Chardonnay Russian River '02
Geyser Peak Sauvignon Blanc '05 '06
Granite Springs Petite Sirah '01 
Granite Springs Sierra Red 
Grove Street Merlot '01
Honig Sauvignon Blanc '06
Hope Estate Merlot '03 
Ironstone Symphony '05 
J Lohr Valdiguie Wildflower '05 
Jacob's Creek Merlot '04 
Jacob's Creek Shiraz '04 
Jekel Gewurztraminer '05 
Jekel Riesling '05 
Jewel Chardonnay '04 
Jewel Firma '04 
Jewel Viognier '04 
Kendall-Jackson Chardonnay VR '05 
Kendall-Jackson Sauvignon Blanc VR '05 
Kenwood Merlot '04 
Korbel Champagne Brut
Korbel Champagne Extra Dry 
La Playa Merlot '04 
Laetitia Pinot Noir Les Galets '05
Lindemans Cabernet Bin 45 '05 
Lindemans Chardonnay Bin 65 '05 
Lindemans Shiraz Bin 50 '04 '05
Los Vascos Cabernet '04
Louis Jadot Pinot Noir Bourgogne '04
Maduro Port
Martini & Rossi Sweet Vermouth 
Mas de Caralt Rose '06
McManis Viognier '05
Meridian Sauvignon Blanc '05 
Merryvale Sauvignon Blanc Starmont '05 
Michael Pozzan Sauvignon Reserve '05
Michael Pozzan Chard Sonoma '05 
Mirassou Cabernet '03 
Mirassou Merlot '04
Mirassou Monterey Riesling '05
Mirassou Pinot Noir '05
Monterra Sauvignon Blanc 04
Montevina Zinfandel Amador '02
Mumm Cuvee Napa Brut Prestige
Napa Cellars Chardonnay '05 
Napa Valley Vineyards Cabernet '02
Napa Valley Vineyards Chardonnay '04
Oxford Landing Chardonnay '05 
Ozeki Sake
Parducci Merlot '03 
Parducci Sauvignon Blanc '05
Pedroncelli Zinfandel Rose '04 
Penfolds Shiraz-Mourvedre Bin 2 '04 
Pepi Chardonnay '04 
Pepperwood Grove Syrah '04 
Pepperwood Grove Viognier '05 
Pink Truck Pink Wine '06
Quady Elysium Black Muscat '05
R.H. Phillips Cabernet Night Harvest '04
Rancho Zabaco Sauvignon Blanc '04 
Ravenswood Cabernet Vintners Blend '03 
Renwood Zin Ice Wine
Robert Mondavi Chardonnay Priv Sel '05 
Robert Mondavi Sauv Bl Private Sel '05
Rodney Strong Sauvignon Blanc '05 
Rodney Strong Zinfandel Knotty Vines '04 
Roederer Estate Brut 
Rosemount Shiraz '04 
Rothbury Estate Cabernet '01 
Smoking Loon Cabernet '05
Stonehaven Chardonnay '04
Sutter Home Chardonnay '04 '05
Sutter Home Fre White Zinfandel
Sutter Home Sauvignon Blanc '05
Sutter Home White Zinfandel '00 '05
Trinity Oaks Cabernet '03 
Trinity Oaks Chardonnay '04 
Trinity Oaks Merlot '03
Trinity Oaks Pinot Grigio '05 
Trinity Oaks Zinfandel '03 
Turning Leaf Sauvignon Blanc Reserve '05
Turning Leaf White Zinfandel Res '05 
Two Tone Farm Chardonnay '04 
Two Tone Farm Merlot '03


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

wow thanks for the info...looks like im on a mission now


----------

